# Made some big pleco caves



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Well I decided it was time to make some BIG caves for some of my Pseudas. They are all 12" long and varying widths and heights, even made a triangle one as per a pleco expert friend of mines advice. Triangle ones are a pain in butt to make, but I think the fish will like them.

Waiting to get some 18" or 24" pieces of slate now for my L14's, and some MONGO caves for some XXL Scarlet's (not mine). Will get some pics of these HUGE ones after I get the slate


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr nice!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

did you buy the pieces like that or did you cut them? they look really nice.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> did you buy the pieces like that or did you cut them? they look really nice.


I buy tiles, and cut them.

I wouldn't know where to think of where you could buy pre-cut to size slate. Would be expensive too.


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

nicce choise of beer! 

oh and nice caves too


----------

